# AQUAEL UniMax Pro Cannister Filter with built in UV sterilizer



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I was looking through a catalog yesterday for a UV sterilizer to add to my tank. I was thinking of getting a turbo twist and a small cannister filter and then added the UV in the return line to the tank. I really don't want to cut the line and then put the UV, too many worries about leaks, cracks, not proper fit, etc. Well then I noticed this cannister filter that has a UV built in.

Does anyone have any experience with these? 









I figured it only costs $30 more than the turbo twist I wanted, but then once you add a powerhead or filter, tubing, pvc cement, etc, it would be worth it. Plus I wanted more filtration anyways, so figured what the hell looks like its pretty good. I'm looking at the Pro 250 model which is up to 90 gallons. My tank is 100 gallons but I already have a fluval 404 and a jebo cannister on it.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...2004+2032+22777

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I just see that the other day. from drfoster&smith and was thing how good it might work. So if you get it keep us posted.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think I'll pick it up and do a report on it for pfury. Guess I'll be a guinea pig.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

a small power head can runn a UV sterilizer
buy the turbo twist 
i hear there the best around atm


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I was looking through a catalog yesterday for a UV sterilizer to add to my tank. I was thinking of getting a turbo twist and a small cannister filter and then added the UV in the return line to the tank. I really don't want to cut the line and then put the UV, too many worries about leaks, cracks, not proper fit, etc. Well then I noticed this cannister filter that has a UV built in.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these?
> 
> ...


I am using turbo-twists x3s. So far I really like them and I am using AC 20 to run them so not to much cost there either.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright I'm ordering the turbo twist and I have an extra powerhead at home that's small which I'll hook it up to. Thanks for the advice guys. I'll pass on the cannister + UV filter built in one for now.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It does look like a nice piece, but I wonder about replacement bulbs...

Does it use an off the shelf bulb, or some sort of proprietary bulb, if so, who sells them and how much?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It does look like a nice piece, but I wonder about replacement bulbs...
> 
> Does it use an off the shelf bulb, or some sort of proprietary bulb, if so, who sells them and how much?


Looking at their website for the cannister & UV filter they do sell replacement bulbs from $30-40, so its average priced.


----------

